

Empty Directories from the files - jooria
http://www.jooria.com/Tutorials/Website-Programming-16/Empty-Directories-from-the-files-151/index.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Simplistic, contains typos, trivial, flagged.

------
ehost
its great

